# Kann Bundeswehr dazwischenfunken?



## Ich_halt224 (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin kurz davor, meine Ausbildung zum Bürokaufmann zu beenden und möchte mich danach mit einem Bekannten selbstständig machen.
Damit zwischen dem Abschluss der Ausbildung und Anfang der Firma kein all zu großer Zeitraum ist kümmern wir uns jetzt schon um alles.
Wir waren schon bei einem Berater, der uns Termine gemacht hat, die alle positiv ausfielen, nächste Woche wollten wir das ganze dann anmelden.
Nun hatte ich aber gestern einen Brief von der Bundeswehr in der Post, mit einem neuem Termin zur Musterung.
Die Bundeswehr hat mich vor 2 Jahren schon einmal gemustert, allerdings konnten Sie mich damals nicht einziehen, da ich in meiner ersten Ausbildung war.
Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Bundeswehr mich trotz der bevor stehenden Selbstständigkeit einziehen kann/darf?
Das würde unsere Pläne nämlich ziemlich kaputt machen.


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## bk75 (4. Mai 2006)

Ja das geht, die können Dich idR einziehen. Such Dir einen guten Anwalt...


----------



## Ich_halt224 (4. Mai 2006)

Was hat denn nun ein Anwalt damit zu tun?


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Hmm, pauschal wird man es wohl nicht sagen können.
Hast Du z.b. einen hohen Kredit zwecks Firmengründung aufgenommen, könnte Dich eine Einziehung unter Umständen das Genick brechen.
Daher währe es denkbar dass Du in dem Fall freigestellt wirst.

Meine Musterung ist schon 20 Jahre her, daher weiss ich so auch nicht mehr wie der Brief in der Post gelandet ist.
Ist es ein ganz normaler Brief (also kein Einschreiben)?
Dann stellt sich die Frage "welcher Brief?". 

Aber wie bk75 schon sagt, suche Dir einen Anwalt..... der sollte Dir alle Fragen beantworten können.

Wie immer ist dieses keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine Meinung wieder. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2006)

Darf man erfahren wie alt Du bist? Als ich bei dem Verein war, wurden das maximale Alter, bis zu dem eingezogen wurde, herabgesetzt. Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden diese Leute trotzdem noch gemustert. Da bin ich aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (4. Mai 2006)

> Hast Du z.b. einen hohen Kredit zwecks Firmengründung aufgenommen, könnte Dich eine Einziehung unter Umständen das Genick brechen.



Nein, das ist nicht der Fall.




> Ist es ein ganz normaler Brief (also kein Einschreiben)?
> Dann stellt sich die Frage "welcher Brief?".



Nein war kein Einschreiben, es ist nur eine ganz normale Einladung der Bundeswehr zur Musterung.




> Darf man erfahren wie alt Du bist?



Klar, ich bin 20, werde im September 21.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Mai 2006)

Zur Musterung musst du auf alle Fälle. Setze dich doch mal mit einem Wehrdienstbeauftragten in deiner Stadt in Verbingung. Ich meine, die sind im Arbeitsamt ansässig. Der wird dich in dem Fall am besten beraten können.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (4. Mai 2006)

Naja die Musterung ist mir ja eigentlich egal, da kann ich ja hin gehen, das nimmt ja keine 9 Monate Zeit ein. 

Danke für den Tipp, werde nachher gleich mal ins Arbeitsamt gehen und schauen ob ich dort was finde.


----------



## bk75 (4. Mai 2006)

Als ich mich selbständig machte, wurde ich auch gezogen -((( Schon bissl was her.. war schon mittendrin... das war für mein Business ziemlich übel damals...


----------



## Ich_halt224 (4. Mai 2006)

Ja das glaube ich...

Naja, im Notfall werde ich halt für sorgen, dass ich ausgemustert werde.  ^^

Starkes Reuma, Rückenprobleme, psychische Verwirrung...fast tot also  *lol*


----------



## Gumbo (4. Mai 2006)

Ein Bekannter ist direkt nach nach der Musterung mit seinem Studium angefangen. Und da er seit dem nichts mehr vom BAZ gehört hat, hat er die Geschichte für sich abgehakt. Doch nun hat er nach seinem ersten Semester auch eine Ankündigung zur Heranziehung bekommen und muss sich zum Oktober eine Stelle suchen.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (4. Mai 2006)

Mhhh so ein Mist mit der Bundeswehr. :-/

Kann euch ja sagen, was beim Arbeitsamt heraus gekommen ist.


----------



## therealcharlie (4. Mai 2006)

nix wird rauskommen, du kommst zum heer und fertig. du weist das ja schon im vorhinein und kannst es einplanen. die haben da leider keine gnade, bin auch grad beim verein...aber nur noch  wochen *freu*


----------



## fanste (4. Mai 2006)

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, wie man die Bundeswehr umgehen kann. Macht momentan ein Freund von mir, der schlicht und einfach keinen Bock auf die BW hat. Der hat sich für mindestens 6 Jahr bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr verplichtet. Wenn er die erfüllt hat, ist schluss mit dem ganzen Kram.
Ist zwar länger als BW. aber man ist da nicht durchgehend weg, sondern macht das nebenher.


----------



## Sinac (4. Mai 2006)

Wenn du auf 3 gemustert wirst ist die Sache eigentlich gegessen, ein Kumpel von mir wollte lieber Zivi machen und war auf 3 gemustert. Dann musste er garnichts mehr machen  Naja, von sonen Situationen wie deiner hört man ja andauert, kein Wunder dass wir so viele Arbeitslose haben...


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2006)

Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung - ich wurde nicht eingezogen und musste auch keinen
Zivildienst leisten - würde ich sagen:

Solange man nicht bei der Musterung war, alles Super ! Ich habe etwa 8 Briefe teil oder
ungelesen weggeworfen. Vor der Musterung ist nämlich die Polizei fürs Auffinden der
Zielperson zuständig, und da man bei der Polizei im Stapel landet, kann es dauern,
bis die vorbei kommen. Wenn sie Dich nicht antreffen, ab in den Stapel und schauen, wann
man wieder dran ist...Kann ja sein, dass die Hauptmeldeandresse noch bei den Eltern ist,
dann ist die Chance, Dich zu treffen recht gering.

Und da Deine erste Musterung schon länger als 2 Jahre her ist, muss neu gemustert werden,
somit werden auch nicht die Feldjäger klopfen. Die sind ein bissel direkter im Seek & Find- Verfahren.

Die richtigen Sätze im Brief an die BW können Dich da schon rausholen.

mfg chmee
mfg chmee


----------



## therealcharlie (4. Mai 2006)

jaja, und dann sitzt du als 35jähriger, voll berufstätiger mitten unter 20jährigen deine zeit ab. wir haben hier 2 davon, die das nicht so recht amüsiert. bei uns ist 35jahre das maximal-alter, und da kommet schon die sehr zielstrebige mil-streife, die dich innerhalb von maximal 2 tagen aufgespürt hat...also vorsicht


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2006)

Was heisst "bei Uns " ? 
Meine letzte Info war
Gemustert bis 32, Nicht gemustert bis 28 Jahre.

mfg chmee


----------



## therealcharlie (4. Mai 2006)

bei uns in österreich*gg*


----------



## vault-tec (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Bis zum entsprechenden Alter kann die Bundeswehr dich jederzeit mit minimaler Vorwarnzeit einziehen. Um das zu vermeiden und/oder eine relative Planungssicherheit zu erhalten, setz' dich auf jeden Fall mit deinem zuständigen Wehrdienstbeauftragten in Verbindung; der ist auch der einzige der die verbindliche Auskunft über deine Erfolgsaussichten eines Antrags auf "zeitlich unbestimmte Zurückstellung" bzw. Informationen dazu geben kann.

Als argumentative Schlagworte für eine etwaig notwendige Begründung sollten dir "Existenzgründung" und "Wehrgerechtigkeit" gute Dienste leisten. Vor allem die Anmahnung des letzteren (Zitat:"Warum gerade ich?") ist immer ein gutes Argument, eingedenk dar Tatsache, dass in Zeiten von Wehretatskürzungen und Truppenstärkenverringerung nur noch ein verhältnismäßig geringer Teil der Wehrpflichtigen überhaupt gemustert wird, geschweige denn eingezogen.

Und falls alle Stricke reißen, geh' zur Feuerwehr; das ist dann nur so eine Art "Wochenendbeziehung". 

Gruß, Niko



P.S.: Übrigens bringt es nie etwas, amtliche Aufforderungen zu ignorieren, egal ob vom Finanzamt oder vom Wehrbereichskommando, nur das erstere einem nicht die Feldjäger hinterherschicken welche in 80% der Fälle mit dem "Flüchtigen" im Schlepptau zum Amt bzw. zur Kaserne zurückkehren; denn die Feldjäger sind für einen zuständig sobald man vom WBK wehrtechnisch *erfasst* wurde und nicht erst nach der Musterung... 
Also Vorsicht mit solch halb-legalen Vorschlägen! 

Getrost ignorieren kann man nur Werbung und Leerlauf-Hinweise von der _Firma_ GEZ, die sich selbst am Rande der Legalität bewegt...


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Mai 2006)

@Azmodan, ich habe ja nicht davon geredet dass sie ihn nicht abholen.
Wenn er aber nichts von einer "Einladung" zur Musterung weiss (welcher Brief?), kann er sich doch selbständig machen.
Oder soll er damit etwa warten bis er das gewisse Alter (welches auch immer dass nun ist) erreicht hat, nur weil er ja irgendwann mal, aber auch nur vieleicht, damit rechnen muss dass er zur Musterung muss?
Wenn sie ihn dann (nach dem er den Gewerbeschein in der Tasche hat) abholen, könnte er mit allen rechtlichen Mitteln gegen eine Einziehung kämpfen.
Schliesslich würde dass das Ende seines Gewerbes bedeuten und ihn ggf. sogar finanziell ruinieren.

Wenn er aber nun von der Musterung bescheid weiss, muss er auch damit rechnen dass sie ihn ggf. einziehen.
Schliesslich würde er dann dieses Risiko wissentlich eingehen.

Ich nehme an dass er noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt?!
Dann nützt auch der Haftbefehl der Feldjäger nichts, die Eltern brauchen sie nicht in die Wohnung zu lassen (ist ja keine Gefahr in verzug).
Dazu bräuchten sie einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss für die elterliche Wohnung.
Naja, und Du weisst ja, Behördenmühlen. 

Ach so, und noch was.....
die Feldjäger kommen nicht zwingend in Uniform und führen auch nicht zwingend in Handschellen ab.

Und wieder keine Rechtsberatung, sondern nur meine Meinung.


----------



## therealcharlie (4. Mai 2006)

tja, und bei uns hier in österreich ist es eben so, dass du keine chance hast, entweder du fällst unter den tisch, dann hast du glück, oder du bist untauglich, dann hast du auch (bedingt) glück, oder aber du stehst auf deren liste. da hilft leider kein *ich bin aber selbstständig und steh dann vor dem bankrott*, weil die beinhart darauf sagen (und das leider auch können): aber sie haben gewusst, dass der präsenzdienst zu ihren pflichten als staatsangehöriger gehört. fertig und aus. einer der beiden erwähnten personen musste deshalb sein auto und seine wohnung verkaufen/aufgeben, weil 250EUR/Monat im vergleich zu seinem üblichen gehalt doch ein herber rückschlag sind. von daher würd ich sagen: zuerst das heer fertig machen, dann selbstständig machen. es ist ja auch so, das man beim heer allerlei kontakte (kameraden und später auch vorgesetzte) knüpfen kann, die nicht immer ganz unnütz sind...


----------



## fanste (4. Mai 2006)

@therealcharlie:
Wo bleiben bloß deine Manieren? (Groß-/Kleinschreibung)


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Mai 2006)

@therealcharlie, andere Länder, andere Sitten. 
So kann man hier (in D) als Selbständiger z.b. auch von der Reservistenübung freigestellt werden.
Ebenso kann man u.U. auch als Angestellter in einem Familienbetrieb von einer Reservistenübung freigestellt werden.
Und man kann sogar während seiner Wehrpflicht wieder ausgemustert werden.
Warum sollte man als Selbständiger also nicht auch von der Wehrpflicht freigestellt werden?
Immerhin bringt diese ja durch den längeren Zeitraum auch ein höheres Existenzrisiko mit sich.
Von Risiken bei z.b. einem IRAK Einsatz mal ganz zu schweigen (was passiert z.b. im Fall der Fälle mit der Familie die ggf. von der Selbständigkeit lebt?).
Schliesslich geht es hier nicht um Zeitsoldaten (die diese Risiken freiwillig eingehen), sondern um Wehrpflichtige.
Abgesehen davon haben wir auch den Artikel 4 Abs. 3 im Grundgesetz.

Und weils so schön ist..... dieses ist wieder keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine Meinung wieder.


----------



## vault-tec (4. Mai 2006)

*@Dr Dau:* 

Nur mal zur Info: Ich war während meines 10-Monatigen Wehrdienstes zeitweise in der Vorschriftenstelle eingesetzt und kann dir versichern, dass sie ihn holen *dürfen* und dass sie auch in die Wohnung der Eltern *dürfen*. Die Feldjäger sind Militär*polizei* und haben als solche eine gesetzliche Handhabe gegenüber *allen* Wehrpflichtigen (wie ich oben bereits schrieb' sind das alle wehrrechtlich Erfassten) und brauchen *keine weiteren* behördlichen Genehmigungen; schließlich kommen die ja nicht ohne entsprechenden Auftrag zu Flüchtigen nach Hause (oder zu deren Eltern).

Würden sich die Eltern weigern ihren Sohn auszuliefern, könnte das zivilrechtliche Folgen für sie haben. Ganz zu schweigen von den militärrechtlichen Folgen für ihren Sohn (Militärgerichtsverfahren wegen Fahnenflucht).

Und im übrigen wiederhole ich gerne nochmal, dass Briefe mit derartigem Inhalt in den seltensten Fällen einfach ignoriert werden sollten; der Grund für den Brief bleibt vom Ignorieren desselben ja unangetastet. Und wenn in den Akten einer als "fällig" vermerkt ist und eine entsprechende schriftliche Aufforderung an ihn ergeht, wird er auch dann "fällig" bleiben, wenn er sich unsichtbar zu machen versucht oder sich dumm stellt ("Was für ein Brief?"). Das ist wie mit Datenquellen und Datensenken; von der Datensenke aus hast du keinen Einfluss auf die Quelle... Aber du kannst ja gerne mal den Gegenbeweis antreten, dass z.B. Rechnungen nicht fällig sind, nur weil du den Empfang verweigerst... 

Niko

Immer diese Halbwahrheiten verbreitetenden "Revoluzzer"... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Mai 2006)

@Azmodan:
Habe ich etwas von "nicht holen dürfen" gesagt? Nein.
Habe ich etwas von "Sohn nich auszuliefern" gesagt? Nein.
Hbae ich etwas von "Befreiung der Wehrpflicht/Musterung durch ignorieren des Briefes" o.ä. gesagt? Nein.
Ich weiss ja nicht wo Du dieses alles gelesen hast, jedenfalls nicht hier.  

Und zur (Militär-)Polizei:
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte seine Ersatzhaft wegen nicht bezahlter Bussgelder nicht angetreten.
Er war bei seinen Eltern gemeldet und hat dort auch gewohnt.
Weil er die Ersatzhaft nicht angetreten ist, wurde ein Haftbefehl erlassen.
Dieser sollte durch die Polizei vollstreckt werden.
Die Polizei klingelt also bei den Eltern an der Tür und fragen "ist Ihr Sohn da?".
Darauf die Eltern "nein".
Dann wieder die Polizei "wissen Sie denn wo er sich aufhält?".
Darauf wieder die Eltern "nein".
Tja, und dann ist die Polizei unverrichteter Dinge wieder abgezogen.

Warum wohl?
Entweder weil sie keine Lust hatten ihren Pflichten als Staatsdiener nachzukommen (was ihnen u.U. den Job kosten könnte) oder weil sie einfach nicht die rechtliche Handhabe hatten (kein Durchsuchungsbeschluss für die elterliche Wohnung).
Kannst Du Dir aussuchen.

Ein Haftbefehl schliesst nicht automatisch eine Durchsuchung für eine fremde Wohnung mit ein.
Nur mal so zur Info: da rede ich aus eigener Erfahrung (Haftbefehl wegen Fahnenflucht als Wehrdienstleistender  ).
Und ja, ich bin stolz darauf..... aus gutem Grund.
Denn mit den Waffen die wir damals hatten konnte man:


			
				von mir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> höchstens jemanden erschlagen


----------



## vault-tec (4. Mai 2006)

Mein guter Dr Dau...



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe ich etwas von "Sohn nich auszuliefern" gesagt? Nein.


Nein, aber du redest davon, dass die Eltern ihre Kinder auf die Art vor den Feldjägern verleugnen bzw. verstecken könnten. Ich ging nur auf die Folgen von solchen Fällen der Behinderung der Staatsgewalt ein.


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hbae ich etwas von "Befreiung der Wehrpflicht/Musterung durch ignorieren des Briefes" o.ä. gesagt? Nein.


Wiederum hast du das nicht direkt wortwörtlich so gesagt, aber du gibst hier den recht zweifelhaften Tip, er könne ja einfach so tun als ob er nichts von der Aufforderung wüsste. (Von wegen "Welcher Brief?" und so...) ;-] 


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht wo Du dieses alles gelesen hast, jedenfalls nicht hier.


Siehe oben.


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Warum wohl?
> Entweder weil sie keine Lust hatten ihren Pflichten als Staatsdiener nachzukommen (was ihnen u.U. den Job kosten könnte) oder weil sie einfach nicht die rechtliche Handhabe hatten (kein Durchsuchungsbeschluss für die elterliche Wohnung).
> Kannst Du Dir aussuchen.


Militärpolizei != Polizei. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Feldjäger etwas mehr Druck bei der Suche nach Fahnenflüchtigen machen; da werden schon mal Freunde und Bekannte aus dem Bett geklingelt. Außerdem geht es hier um Militär- und nicht Zivilrecht; da gibt's wohl auch einige Unterschiede.


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Nur mal so zur Info: da rede ich aus eigener Erfahrung (Haftbefehl wegen Fahnenflucht als Wehrdienstleistender  ).
> Und ja, ich bin stolz darauf..... aus gutem Grund.
> [...]


Ja, da kannst du so richtig stolz auf dich sein.  
Gibst du das auch in deinem Lebenslauf bei Bewerbungen an oder was sagst du wenn dich jemand nach dem Kapitel Bundeswehr/Zivildienst fragt? Gibst du dann "fahnenflüchtig" an, wenn du so stolz darauf bist? Und nein, du hättest natürlich nicht Zivildienst machen können, wenn du Probleme mit dem Töten von Menschen hast. 

Da das ganze hier jetzt etwas abstruse Formen annimmt und ich keine Lust mehr darauf habe mich "um den Eimer, Schäufelchen und Kuchenform im Sandkasten" zu streiten, klinke ich mich hier jetzt mal (schreibend) aus und werde nur noch mitlesen um zu erfahren was der Gang zum zuständigen Amt erbracht hat. Etwaige noch angestaute "Argumente" möge man mir bitte per PN zukommen lassen.

In diesem Sinne Niko ;-)


----------



## Messiahs_128 (4. Mai 2006)

Wenn du eine Ich AG aufmachst brauchste nicht zum  Bund hat nen kumpels Bruder auch gemacht.

Ein anderer Kumpel wollte unbedingt zum Bund und wurde auch gemustert nur die Posttante hatte die Briefe nicht zu gestellt. Das ende vom Lied war das die Polizei ihn 2 Tage langb gesucht hat. Er konnte aber nachweisen das die Posttante die briefe nicht geliefert hatte.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Mai 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da das ganze hier jetzt etwas abstruse Formen annimmt.....


Dem schliesse ich mich mal mit an. 

Aber eines muss ich noch klarstellen.
Ob ich Probleme habe einen Menschen zu töten kann ich nicht sagen, da ich (zum glück) nie mit solch einer Situation konfrontiert wurde.
Es ging vielmehr z.b. um ein schrottreifes G3 (Lauf war am wackeln :suspekt: ) welches mir als Ersatzwaffe für meins ausgegeben wurde.
Kurzfassung:


> Ich: das Gewehr ist schrott, damit kan man keinen Krieg gewinnen.
> Uffz: Sie sollen ja auch keinen Krieg gewinnen, sondern sich verteidigen.
> Ich: damit kann ich mich nichtmal verteidigen, sondern höchstens jemanden erschlagen.
> Uffz: *Kinnlade nach unten geklappt"


"Mein" G3 hingegen war eine Punktwaffe und hat immer tadellos funktioniert, wurde aber als Schrott deklariert.
Wegen solcher und andere Dinge habe ich irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr im Wehrdienst gesehen.
Da man aber nunmal nicht den Wehdienst als Wehrpflichtiger kündigen konnte (kann?), bin ich halt den Weg der Fahnenflucht gegangen.


----------



## Rena Hermann (4. Mai 2006)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen





			
				bk75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja das geht, die können Dich idR einziehen. Such Dir einen guten Anwalt...


Das ist im Zweifelsfall der gute Tipp.
Meines Wissens mag es wohl die eine oder andere Möglichkeit geben ... Hörensagen, kann nichts konkretes zu sagen, vielleicht auch nicht. Aber wenn es die gibt, kannst du das unter professioneller Anleitung ggf. gut durchfechten. Und wenn du von deiner Firma entsprechende Gewinne erwartest (jetzt oder mittel-/langfristig), was ich annehme, denn ansonsten würdest du ja keine aufmachen sondern dich übern Sold freuen, könnte sich diese Investition bezahlt machen.
Jedes "ich dachte eigentlich" und "da hat jemand in einem Forum gesagt" plus ggf. eigene Fehler im Sinne von "ich sag halt mal was, wie ich es mir persönlich vorstelle" kostet unter Umständen bares Geld, das du mit deinem Unternehmen erwirtschaften könntest.

Gruß
Rena
... effektiv denken, nicht "billig". Das sollten alle Unternehmer beherzigen und nicht nur diese.


----------



## dignsag (5. Mai 2006)

Tipp 1:

Du könntest Heiraten und/oder eventuell noch ein Kind zeugen ^^ Das dürfte dich vom Wehrdienst fernhalten!

Tipp 2:

1. Es gibt die Möglichkeit mit deinem Chef zu reden der sich mit deiner Wehrdienststelle in Verbindung setzt und denen sagt, das du aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen unentbehrlich bist! Allerdings nur wenn du übernommen wirst.
2. Ich weiß nicht wie das läuft wenn du selbstständig bist! ABER, Theoretisch wenn du vor deiner Musterung eine Ich AG gegründet hast, bist DU der Chef und kannst dich wiederum selbst ausmustern!

Vielleicht auch einfach nur Wunschdenken aber ersteres funktioniert definitiv!


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Mai 2006)

dignsag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tipp 1:
> 
> Du könntest Heiraten und/oder eventuell noch ein Kind zeugen ^^ Das dürfte dich vom Wehrdienst fernhalten!


Seit wann?
Zu meiner Zeit hatten wir einen in unserer Einheit, der hatte 3 Kinder..... eins davon war ein Säugling.
Naja, und schlussendlich ist die Ehe zerbrochen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. Mai 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Seit wann?
> Zu meiner Zeit hatten wir einen in unserer Einheit, der hatte 3 Kinder..... eins davon war ein Säugling.
> Naja, und schlussendlich ist die Ehe zerbrochen.


Seit dem 1. Juli 2003:


			
				§ 11 Abs. 2 S. 3 WPflG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (2) Vom Wehrdienst sind Wehrpflichtige auf Antrag zu befreien,
> […]
> 3. die
> 
> ...



Wenn man einen eigenen Betrieb leitet, so kann man sich wegen „besonderer Härte“ von der Einziehung _zurückstellen_ lassen:


			
				§ 12 Abs. 4 S. 2 WPflG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (4) Vom Wehrdienst soll ein Wehrpflichtiger auf Antrag zurückgestellt werden, wenn die Heranziehung zum Wehrdienst für ihn wegen persönlicher, insbesondere häuslicher, wirtschaftlicher oder beruflicher Gründe eine besondere Härte bedeuten würde. Eine solche liegt in der Regel vor,
> […]
> 2. wenn der Wehrpflichtige für die Erhaltung und Fortführung eines eigenen oder elterlichen Betriebes unentbehrlich ist,



Wobei auch dies selbstverständlich keine Rechtsberatung darstellen soll


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Mai 2006)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Seit dem 1. Juli 2003:


Na dann kann ich es ja auch nicht wissen..... wie gesagt, bei mir ist es schon 20 Jahre her. 

§12 ist so eine Sache für sich, schliesslich weiss er ja bereits von der Musterung und muss ggf. damit rechnen dass er eingezogen wird.
Den Gewerbeschein hat er aber noch nicht.
Somit geht er das Risiko ja bewusst ein.
Es könnte also passieren dass er den Anschein erweckt sich vor der Wehrpflicht "zu drücken", wodurch der Antrag auf Zurückstellung oder Befreiung evtl. abgelehnt werden könnte.

Natürlich wieder keine Rechtsberatung, sondern nur meine Meinung.


----------



## ESM (8. Mai 2006)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.zentralstelle-kdv.de/nulldienst.pdf


----------



## dignsag (28. Juli 2006)

Tja, jetzt ists so weit. Musterungsbescheid erhalten   Bald gehts los. Ich werde dann nen aktuellen ausführlichen Bericht für euch schreiben


----------

